# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Soyadı Kanunu Anayasa Mahkemesi'nde

## bozok

*Soyadı Kanunu Anayasa Mahkemesi'nde* 



*Soyadı Kanunu'nun 3'üncü maddesinin iptal istemi Anayasa Mahkemesi'nde*

*30.07.2009 / Mehmet Halis İş / MİDYAT (Mardin), (DHA)* 



*Midyatlı Süryaniler, soyadlarını değiştirmek istiyor*

MARDİN'in Midyat İlçesi'nde Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi, Soyadı Kanunu'nun 3'üncü maddesinin Anayasa'nın kanun önünde eşitlikle ilgili 10'uncu maddesine aykırı olduğu gerekçesiyle, Türkçe kökenli olmayan soyadların kullanılmasını yasaklayan hükmün iptali için Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne başvurdu. Anayasa Mahkemesi, iptal istemiyla ilgili ilk incelemesini tamamlayarak, davayı esastan görüşmeye karar verdi. Anayasa Mahkemesi iptal istemini kabul ederse, başta Süryanice, Ermenice ve Kürtçe soyadı kullanabilmek mümkün olabilecek.

Soyadlarını değiştirmek isteyen Süryaniler'in mahkemeye açtıkları davalar reddedilince, avukatları Rudi Sümer, başvurularına engel oluşturan yasanın ilgili bölümünün iptali istemiyle davanın Anayasa Mahkemesine götürülmesini istedi. Midyat Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi, Süryani avukat Rudi Sümer'in Anayasa'ya aykırılık iddiasını ciddi buldu ve Soyadı Kanunu'nun 3'üncü maddesinin (Rütbe ve memuriyet, aşiret ve yabancı ırk ve millet isimleriyle umumi edeplere uygun olmayan veya iğrenç ve gülünç olan soyadları kullanılamaz) davayla ilgili olan kısmının Anayasa'nın eşitlikle ilgili 10'uncu maddesindeki *`Herkes dil, ırk, renk, cinsiyet, siyasi düşünce, felsefi inanç, din mezhep ve benzeri sebeplerle ayırım gözetilmeksizin kanun önünde eşittir'* hükmüne aykırı olduğu gerekçesiyle Türkçe kökenli olmayan soyadların kullanılmasını yasaklayan hükmünün iptali için Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne başvurdu.

Anayasa Mahkemesi, Midyat Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi'nin Soyadı Kanunun 3'üncü maddesinde yer alan *`Yabancı ırk ve millet isimleri'* ibaresinin iptal istemine dair ilk incelemesini tamamlayarak, davayı esastan görüşmeye karar verdi. Mahkeme, Soyadı Kanunu'nun 3'üncü maddesinin söz konusu ibaresini iptal ederse, başta Süryanice, Ermenice ve Kürtçe soyadı kullanabilmek mümkün olabilecek.

*`Ay'* soyadını kullanan ve İsviçre'de yaşayan çifte vatandaşlığa sahip adının açıklanmasını istemeyen bir kişi, Süryanice'de* `Tuma ailesi'* anlamına gelen *`Bartuma'* soyadını kullanmak istedi. Aynı vatandaş Midyat Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi'ne Bartuma soyadını kullanabilmek için soyadı tashihi davasını açtı. Bu yargılama sürerken, Avukat Rudi Sümer, mahkemeye, soyadı kanunu 3'üncü maddesindeki *`Yabancı ırk ve millet isimleriyle'* ilgili ibarenin iptali için Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne başvurmasını istedi. Mahkeme heyeti de başvuruyu yerinde görerek kanundaki yasağın Anayasa'nın eşitlik ilkesine aykırı olma ihtimaline karşı dosyayı Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne gönderdi.

Süryani Avukat Sümer benzer davalarla sık karşılaştığını ve soyadı kanunundaki yasal düzenlemeden dolayı çoğu kişinin davalarının reddedileceği inancı ile dava açamadığını belirterek, *"Soyadı Kanunu'nun günümüzde ihtiyacı karışlamadığına inanıyorum. Yasal düzenleme yapılarak artık soyadı kanununun 3'üncü maddesindeki bu düzenlemenin değiştirilmesi gerekmektedir. 1587 sayılı Nüfus Kanunu'nun 167'ncı maddesinde de benzer kısıtlama bulunmaktaydı ancak o düzenleme 2003 yılında değiştirilerek kaldırıldı. Anayasa Mahkemesi iptal kararı verirse, kamu düzenine ve Türkçe'nin yapısına aykırı olmadığı sürece faklı etnik kökenlere ait soyadlarının kullanımı mümkün hale gelebilecek"* dedi.

Sümer, 1934 yılında çıkarılan ve 75 yıldır uygulanan soyadı manununun 3'üncü maddesinde yeralan, *`Rütbe ve memuriyet, aşiret ve yabancı ırk ve millet isimleriyle umumi edeplere uygun olmayan veya iğrenç ve gülünç olan soyadları kullanılamaz'* hükmünü hatırlatarak,* "Mahkeme bu düzenlemeyi iptal ederse Süryanice, Ermenice ve Kürtçe gibi farklı etnik kimlik sahibi kişilerin istediği soyadı kullanmasının önünde engel kalmayacak. Ancak mahkeme iptal kararı verirse doğabilecek hukuk boşluğu karşısında TBMM'nin bir yasal düzenleme yapması gerekecek"* diye konuştu.


*BAşVURULARI REDDEDİLMİşTİ*

üte yandan Midyat kökenli olan ancak çeşitli nedenlerle İsviçre'ye göç eden çifte vatandaşlık sahibi Süryanice `güvenilir kişi' anlamına gelen,* `Amno'* soyadı almak isteyen N. Aktaş, 2005 yılında bu soyadını Türkiye'de kullanabilmek için Midyat Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi'ne dava açtı. Mahkeme, bu davayı da aynı madde ve gerekçeyi göstererek reddetmişti. Avukat Sümer, İsviçre'de yetkili makamlara başvurarak soyadını *`Amno'* olarak değiştiren müvekkilinin Türkiye'deki kayıtlarda ise soyadının hala Aktaş olarak yer aldığını ifade etti.

2007 yılında başka bir Süryani vatandaş R. Demircioğlu soyadını Türkçe *`Demirci'* anlamına gelen Süryanice* `Hadodo'* olarak düzeltmek istedi. Bu nedenle Midyat Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi'nde soyadı tashih davası açtı. 

Mahkeme aynı gerekçe ile bu başvuruyu da reddetti. Midyat'ta avukatlık bürosu bulunan Süryani Avukat Rudi Sümer, soyadlarını değiştirmek isteyen Süryanilerin açtığı son iki davayı, Soyadı Kanunu'nu gerekçe göstererek mahkemenin reddetmesi nedeniyle Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi'ne (AİHM) taşıdı.


...

----------

